# Microscope Advice



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I am looking at buying a microscope to do routine fecals. I know that I will likely find other uses for it once I buy it, but it needs to be ideal for doing fecals well. Since I don't have a great deal of experience with microscopes (I do have some from various biology courses), I am wondering if anyone can offer advice on what I should be looking for in a microscope (both the "must-have" and the "nice-to-have" feature). I am asking individuals that I know who use them routinely, but I want to get as much input as I can prior to buying one.


----------



## SteveR (Jul 26, 2012)

I cant help you specifically with what you would need to do fecals.. but some years ago I got an LW Scientific stereoscope.. it was reasonably priced and I was happy with the quality. I used it when I was running my reef system to study some of the smaller invertebrates. I wouldnt be afraid to suggest the brand to someone else. 

similar to this:
LW Scientific Achiever 2x4 Stereoscope Microscope - OPT Telescopes


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

As someone who spends 6-8 hours a day looking into a scope, a list of features that are absolutely essential in my mind, in no particular order: platform-moving knobs that are on a ball-bearing so you can move them into several different positions; big, easy-to-find macro- and microfocus knobs, preferably on only one side so that your other arm doesn't accidentally knock you out of focus, and also preferably on the side opposite the stage-moving knob so that you can move the slide around with one hand and focus the optics with the other at the same time; good and easy to use phase contrast device (I'd avoid anything that has those silly credit-card looking phase inserts and get one with the dial under the stage so you can change phase without looking for your stupid insert); something relatively simple so that when something on it breaks (it will) it doesn't take an electrical engineer to fix it.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, and sorry to double-post, but also essential is a machine that has rubber gaskets around the eyepieces to block out extraneous light/movement/other distractions.


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Thank you so much for your advice. I decided to wait a month or so in order to buy one with a variety of features (or at least have the ability to add more features later). I'll let you know what I get - and then I'll post some images!


----------

